# primary schools in turin



## zag

Hi 
I will be attending a graduate program in turin. I am planning to take my 6yr old with me. Can anyone give me some advise about primary schools in the area and if there is any other english schools other than the international school of turin its a bit costly for me at the moment.
thanks a lot!


----------



## synthia

I moved your thread here, where you are more likely to find someone who knows about the schools in Turin.

Have you considered putting your child into an Italian school? Language comes easy at that age, and the chance to be fluent in another language is a great gift to give your child. It worked for Kobe Bryant. If you want a private school, the Italian-medium ones should be a lot cheapter than the international schools. 

How long will you be in Turin?


----------



## zag

synthia said:


> I moved your thread here, where you are more likely to find someone who knows about the schools in Turin.
> 
> Have you considered putting your child into an Italian school? Language comes easy at that age, and the chance to be fluent in another language is a great gift to give your child. It worked for Kobe Bryant. If you want a private school, the Italian-medium ones should be a lot cheapter than the international schools.
> 
> How long will you be in Turin?[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for responding
> I will be in Turin for about 6months.
> Thats a great idea about the italian school, but will he learn the language enough to get by in just 6 months.
> i have been searching the internet and have not been very succesful. I even tried telephoning one of the Italian schools and couldnt find anyone there who speaks English.
> Can you give me the name and phone number of the Italian medium school
> Thanks


----------



## torinocase

*Scuola americana di moncalieri*

PROVE TO CONTACT THE AMERICAN SCHOOL OF MONCALIERI
ON INTERNET IS
SCUOLA AMERICANA DI MONCALIERI (GOOGLE) THERE IS A BLOG IN ITALIAN LANGUAGE AND PROVE TO ASK HELP AND INFORMATION .
THERE IS IN MONCALIERI (ON THE BORDER WITH TURIN) AN AMERICAN SCHOOL IN ENGLISH LANGUAGE.
















zag said:


> synthia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I moved your thread here, where you are more likely to find someone who knows about the schools in Turin.
> 
> Have you considered putting your child into an Italian school? Language comes easy at that age, and the chance to be fluent in another language is a great gift to give your child. It worked for Kobe Bryant. If you want a private school, the Italian-medium ones should be a lot cheapter than the international schools.
> 
> How long will you be in Turin?[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for responding
> I will be in Turin for about 6months.
> Thats a great idea about the italian school, but will he learn the language enough to get by in just 6 months.
> i have been searching the internet and have not been very succesful. I even tried telephoning one of the Italian schools and couldnt find anyone there who speaks English.
> Can you give me the name and phone number of the Italian medium school
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------

